# Zhong Yi Optics announces the Mitakon 135mm f/2.5 APO Portraits Lens for RF



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 6, 2021)

> *Shen Yang, 6th September 2021 – *Zhong Yi Optics, the leading wide-aperture lenses manufacturer in China, has rebuilt their old 135mm f/2.8 lens into 135mm f/2.5, available in Canon EF, Canon RF, Nikon F, Nikon Z, and Sony FE mounts. The new 135mm lens benefits working in difficult lighting, also offering great control of depth of field. The lens is composed of high-quality ultra-low dispersion elements that form ultra-sharp images with minimal chromatic aberration. Well-built with metallic housing, the focus throw is comparatively long to give accurate focus control.
> 
> Buttery Smooth Bokeh
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## another_mikey (Sep 6, 2021)

maybe a good astrophotography lens - would have to see a starfield shot to know.

ML


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 6, 2021)

Any reason for using this over the 135l?


----------



## mb66energy (Sep 6, 2021)

I have a f2.5 / 135mm lens since ~ 1986 but with
only 5 groups
only 6 lenses
only 8 blades
only 1.5 m minimum focusing distance
but with collapsible lens hood!
It's the great FD 2.5 135 S.C. which is faaaaaar from apochromatic
but a good lens and works fine with RF cameras with an adaptor (and NOT with EF).
I like this lens because it worked fine on my Canon EF bodies (THE Canon EF SLR) !

This Mitakon lens might be a good manual alternative but there is one
thing I do not understand: 1 m min focusing distance with max. reprod. ratio of 0.1 doesn't
fit my understanding - it should be roughly 1:6 or 0.166 which would be a good thing
(~ 15 x 22 cm of image field) compared to the FD version.


----------



## mb66energy (Sep 6, 2021)

wockawocka said:


> Any reason for using this over the 135l?


Maybe price? Image characteristics?

In the end I would prefer to buy an EF 2.0 135 because of ... auto focus. With f/2.0 more or less essential if you work without tripod and static subjects ...


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 7, 2021)

wockawocka said:


> Any reason for using this over the 135l?


Yep, looking at those massively post processed files...there's nothing to see here if you already have an ef 135mm f2.0 L
You too could buy and overpriced legacy lens that's a stop slower, manual focus and a heavy metal body vs the vastly superior Canon ef lens. Then you could post produce your photos with weird grading / WB to shout what an artsy/rootsy photographer you are. 
Moving on....


----------



## Franklyok (Sep 7, 2021)

75 - 135 F2 where is it ?


----------

